# New member



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

Just wanted top say hi and show off my small train set.








I do have a question about the Baltimore & Ohio Boxcar with Steam Railsounds 6-16639. I picked it up at a flea market last summer for $10. I followed the instructions on hooking up the horn button but I don't think it works correctly. The horn stays on all the time. When I push the button the everything including the train stops. Is this correct?
Thanks for your replies.
Brian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi ,Are you running an AC transformer? Wires must be crossed somewhere.What sound buttons do you have?
The Lionel link to the diagram and manual in case someone is interested.


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is what I have:








Here is the instructions:








Hopefully I have it correct. The Transformer is a #4660
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 466o is a DC transformer That is why it sounds all the time . Your engine must run on DC what is the number? It still could be an AC motor.

For a suggestion you can get a CW 80. Plenty on Ebay but you engine is going to need updating to run on AC.


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks That makes since now. I do not know the model number of the engine since it is old and the box is gone. Looks like I need to get a new engine and trasformer if I want it to work. 
Thanks, it has been a long time since I have played with trains.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I need is the cab number. Everthing is in books. 
All you have to do is to install an electronic e unit.
It appears to be a common mistake. Nothing wrong with running DC. Unless you want to get more engines.
The boxcar sounds like a good deal.
Glad I could clear that up.


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

There are no numbers on the engine at all. The coal car has the numbers 8706 if that means anything. The only markings on the engine are A.T. & S.F.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine is listed in 1991 as 18706.It is difficult to locate information on it but it resembles a Scout 2-4-0 with a two position e unit and an AC/DC wound motor.
Just make sure that it does not have a can style motor with magnets.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

yes that list as a 2-4-0 w/t #8706 tender.... 1991

Plastic shell?

Is that the transformer that came with it new??


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

big ed said:


> yes that list as a 2-4-0 w/t #8706 tender.... 1991
> 
> Plastic shell?
> 
> Is that the transformer that came with it new??


Yes. The train came with an oval track and 3 cars plus the coal car. The other 8 cars I got from the earlier mentioned flea market at $10 apiece. I picked up the figure eight and some extra straights at the local hobby shop.
Here is the motor. looks like I got some rust to clean up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that the transformer that came with it new?? <***> A copy and paste................ I will add another????? to it.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is a great picture of a DC can motor.
You will need to install an electronic e unit to get on AC track power.
For the price you could find another small engine.
This thread has all the info.

I am surprised that a DC set was sold in 1991.


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I bought it through a guy I worked with back then who's dad work for Lionel. I bought it and a large scale Disneyland 35th Anniversary train at that time. I don't remember what I paid for the two sets, somewhere around $250. I haven't taken the Disney train out of the box yet.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think you mean 75th. (Silly Me I thought Lionel not Disney!) The boxcars are worth 20 in like new condition. The time period isn't that collectible but people buy because the prices are reasonable. With an engine number I can track it down the book is too large I didn't find it, only a few boxcars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

redwingvette said:


> Well I bought it through a guy I worked with back then who's dad work for Lionel. I bought it and a large scale Disneyland 35th Anniversary train at that time. I don't remember what I paid for the two sets, somewhere around $250. I haven't taken the Disney train out of the box yet.




Is this the Disney one?
Originally made in 1990. Large scale. Rare, especially brand new in it's original box.

• 0-6-OT locomotive in dark green, red, & gold colors with the Disneyland 35th Anniversary logo, featuring an operating headlight, brass accents, puffing smoke, & remotely controlled forward & reverse.

• Jade green wood-sided gondola with metal truss rods, brass brake staff, arch-bar trucks with operating knuckle couples, & Disneyland 35th Anniversary markings.

• Red caboose with track powered illumination, opening door, brass accents, jeweled marker light, & Disneyland 35th Anniversary markings.

• Mickey Mouse & Donald Duck figures come along for the ride.

• 12 curve tracks forming a 4.3 foot outside diameter circle

• UL listed transformer with lock on & wires, featuring DC current for train operation & AC current for accessories.

• Instruction booklet 












Some one is asking $300 on Graig's list.


----------



## redwingvette (Dec 26, 2009)

big ed said:


> Is this the Disney one?
> Originally made in 1990. Large scale. Rare, especially brand new in it's original box.
> 
> • 0-6-OT locomotive in dark green, red, & gold colors with the Disneyland 35th Anniversary logo, featuring an operating headlight, brass accents, puffing smoke, & remotely controlled forward & reverse.
> ...


Thats the one.


----------

